# My mice



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0997174547556.448417.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0997174547556.448417.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0427604422556.384680.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0427604422556.384680.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0427604422556.384680.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0427604422556.384680.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0427604422556.384680.715512555&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0997174547556.448417.715512555&type=3&theater

I hope these pics work as they were too big to put on here directly ... as you can see i need more practice taking pictures ...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I could not see them, its says currently unavailable but i don't have a facebook account.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

ok thanks ill try and get the pics on another way


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

photobucket is good


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you want to use facebook you need to change the setting of the pictures/album to public.As said a host site would work and you can edit the size before posting if needs be.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/andypandy29us/

thats the link to the photobucket album with all the pics in ... hopefully this will work


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks guys and im glad the link worked this time  ... i just need to get some better pics


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Nice mice my friend, i never get tired at looking at other peoples mice


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/andypandy29us/a6c92f31.jpg

I have added some more pics to the album as I took over 400 pics while I was cleaning them out this afternoon .... lol out of 400 pics I had about 20 good ones.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

ok thats the wrong link and i cant edit the post .... grrrr ....

this is the correct one ....

http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/andypandy29us/


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The pics are just precious!  Love the names - did your daughter have some input there?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

My daughter names most of them lol ... although 2 of her friends named one each ... cadbury and fudge ...


----------

